# new brass petzval lens



## MrFotoFool (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, this lens is totally gimmicky and I cannot buy one, but there is something about it that just seems cool. Of course if I did get one, then I would want a brass Canon body to match it!
Lomography x Zenit New Petzval Lens: Now Available For Pre-Order! on Vimeo


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure why, but on my screen there is a huge blank space between what I wrote and the hotlink I attached (which appears abnormally small). Anyway, that small red link at the bottom is it.


----------

